# Trying to find good holster



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well all I can say is the gun business must be making big bucks. I have visited Sparks, Rossen, del Fatti, and several other custom holster sites. A few of them have a wait of 14 - 16 weeks; one had was like 20 - 26 weeks; and a few even had stopped taking until further notice!!!!!

I can get a Fist, but I have one for a diferent gun and I don't like the fact that the opening is not reinforced. Kramer and Galco do not have the style I want. Just not that many ready made in stock IWB holsters out there for a P232.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

try here not sure if they have one to fit the P232

http://www.ravenconcealment.com/products/holsters.html
http://www.themalabarfront.com/


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Galco Summer Comfort.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Exactly*



falshman70 said:


> Galco Summer Comfort.


However Galco doesn't make a Summer Comfort for the P232.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry, I was thinking P239.


----------



## BDS04F (Oct 1, 2008)

No first hand knowledge, but these guys look decent and have a bunch of stuff in stock.
http://highnoonholsters.com/

Good luck with it.

B


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks folks. I got lucky, won a bid on eBay for a Galco Royal Guard. Don't like that its tan, but I bet I can re-dye it!

I'm just wondering if the big back log on holsters means more folks are buying and carrying guns!


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I would have to say yes, after visiting a couple of gun stores and prices are outrages what I used to pay for 1800rds of 5.56 I can only get about 200rds.


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Holsters*

Next time you are in need of a good holster try Kramer Holsters. They are a custom shop that does great work, has a fast turn around time and are very reasonable.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

HK9 said:


> Next time you are in need of a good holster try Kramer Holsters. They are a custom shop that does great work, has a fast turn around time and are very reasonable.


Didn't realize they give miliatry a discount. Wonder if that applies to retired military as well?


----------



## Hogwild45 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Blade Tech IWB holsters*



plentyofpaws said:


> Well all I can say is the gun business must be making big bucks. I have visited Sparks, Rossen, del Fatti, and several other custom holster sites. A few of them have a wait of 14 - 16 weeks; one had was like 20 - 26 weeks; and a few even had stopped taking until further notice!!!!!
> 
> I can get a Fist, but I have one for a diferent gun and I don't like the fact that the opening is not reinforced. Kramer and Galco do not have the style I want. Just not that many ready made in stock IWB holsters out there for a P232.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Blade Tech makes some of the best IWB holsters that I have ever owned. They normally ship right away but you can always call them.


----------

